# I couldn't resist!



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Meet my two new little ones. I have been wanting a spangle and when I saw these two I could not resist. They seem so little compared to my adult birds. I got them Monday, they are getting a bit more comfortable in their cage and beginning to tweet and scold a bit and are eating well. Pretty sure I have a male and female, the female being the lighter one. So far their names are Perry and Lacey. That brings my number to 9 so there might be another in the future to keep the number even (lol). They are quarantined so they will not meet the rest of the flock for a month or so.
Thanks for looking.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Wow...beautiful spangles...and it does look like one of each in that picture...


----------



## SkyBluesMommy (Jul 21, 2012)

Perry and Lacey are very adorable.


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Aww such a beautiful pair! Congratz and looking forward to see more of Perry & Lacey.


----------



## Trimath (Jan 10, 2013)

Beautiful budgies,Cody,hope we will see more pics of Perry & Lacey as they grow.I bet you are really glad you could not resist them.


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

They are superb! And you do need even numbers! You could get a DF white spangle girl.....and they will give you lots of spangles!


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

Such beautiful birds, congrats


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Congratulations on your BEAUTIFUL new additions!*


----------



## Aisliyna (Sep 8, 2013)

Pretty! I like the one on the left, is it a greywing spangle? They are both gorgeous, congrats.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Congrats on your latest arrivals, I love their colours!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I am not too good on mutations but the female might be a greywing, she is very pale, I named her Lacey because her wings look like lace.I did not get them from a breeder so I don't know what the parents were. Sunday I went into a pet store to buy some stuff for my cats and I always stop and check out the birds, and there they were. I went home and warned my husband that I had seen them, I didn't get any opposition from him, so I said if they are still there Monday they are coming home with me, the rest is history.:jumping1:


----------

